# Introductions



## bczoom

Hey...

There's an "Welcome" thread and a "Invitations" thread but not something specific for people to check into when joining.

So, here's where I think we should introduce ourselves.

Please come on in and tell us a bit about yourself.

Welcome aboard (had to use that since Doc likes boats...)

Brian


----------



## johnday

Alright Brian, I'll bite.

Started on TBN, got ousted for telling guys about this forum. 
Have a TC35DA with FEL, BB, disc, landscape rake, 3pt trailer mover, clampon hitch reciever [MadRef design]
Lincoln Idealarc 250 welder.
Licensed Michigan general contractor, carpenter, powerplant operator.
Wife, Jan. Together we rescue all kinds of critters, mostly cats and dogs though.
Still building my retirement home up north in Barton City Mich. on 21 acres, about 2 acres cleared, the rest trees and more trees.
Bored yet? Okay, I quit!


----------



## Melensdad

Me:  Hi my name is Bob and I am a tractor-aholic.

_CROWD:  HI BOB

_Me: I live 6 miles outside of a small town in rural N.W. Indiana, but in one of the most populous counties in the state. The north half is very urban, the south have very rural. I'm also only 1 hour away from downtown Chicago. I'm in my mid 40's, went to the same college as Dargo, but was 3 years ahead of him. The lovely Mrs_Bob grew up in Indianapolis, we met in college. She retired from commercial banking a couple years ago to become a H.S. teacher and works in town. We have 10 acres. I play with Kubota, NH, Cub Cadet and Ventrac machines. Like to try to restore old stuff, get into trouble and need friends with greater skills at restoration/fabrication to bail me out. Current project is a Snow Trac. Favorite tractor brand is Oliver.

_CROWD:  zzzzzzzzz_


----------



## Junkman

If you call my office, you are greeted by "Good Mourning Morningwood Mortuaries, we are the last to let you down."   I'm Mr. Morningwood...


----------



## LarryRB

Junkman said:
			
		

> If you call my office, you are greeted by "Good Mourning Morningwood Mortuaries, we are the last to let you down." I'm Mr. Morningwood...


It's nice of you to be respectful now., Last year it was "happy Morgans mortuary, you stab em, we'll slab em"


----------



## bczoom

OMG (or holy shi!!!) Bob, that's funny...  The "Crowd" responses are just perfect.


----------



## BoneheadNW

OK, my turn.
My name is Bonehead, the name being given to me by one of my high school friends' mother (she was from Tahiti and pronounced it Bun-head).  Believe it or not, I have a Ph.D in Chemistry, although most of my professional science career was spent in Immunology.  I "retired" from a biotech company in San Diego and moved to the northwest 5 years ago.  This is a much better place to raise our children, at least my wife and I think so.  I now work as a firefighter/EMT in a small town fire department.  My parents claim I am living my childhood dream- a firefighter who owns a tractor (my Dad is so jealous of the tractor he is driving my Mom nuts!).  I too am in my mid-40s and have 2 boys, ages 9 and 3.  I was "turned on" to tractors by one of the medics at the station and found TBN via the lawn and garden tractors forum.  I have a 34" waist, I dislike insincere people, and my turn ons are Kioti owners who think they are hot shit........................

Sorry Vin!

Bonehead


----------



## OkeeDon

Hi, I'm Don.  I live in the fastest growing city in the USA, Port St. Lucie, FL (seriously; officially declared by the US census).  It's a nice place to live; it has also been named the safest large city in Florida for at least 6 straight years.  I've been there 33 years, which is virtually a pioneer; my name is in the history book (seriously). 

But, it _is_ the fastest growing city in the USA, so about 3 years ago, Betsy and I bought 5 acres in rural Okeechobee, FL, about 50 miles inland, at the north end of Lake Okeechobee, the second largest freshwater lake completely within the USA borders.  My daughter is the band director at Okeechobee High School, so she and her husband bought 2-1/2 acres in Okeechobee about 9 years ago.  Our property is next to theirs, which is nice, because it puts us close to our 3 grandkids, 2 girls and a boy, 5, 3 and 10 months.  My son-in-law is a county fireman/EMT and just finished paramedic school; he's just waiting for the state exam schedule before he gets the "big raise".  He's a pretty decent kid as sons-in-law go; we work pretty well together, and he has borrowed, lost or broken only a few of my tools.  Fortunately, he takes pretty good care of my TC18.

All we're waiting for to build our retirement house is a set of working drawings; so far I've burned through 2 designers and an architect with no progress; the latest kid looks promising.  In the meantime, I'm moving dirt.  About 4,000 yards, so far, with 4 big mountains of dirt yet to go.  Some of it was moved with decent equipment, but currently I'm moving it 1/3 yard at a time with the TC18.  I _am_ having fun; it's a kind of mindless activity that becomes automatic after a couple of thousand bucket-fuls.

We just sold our North Carolina mountain cabin and are going to invest some of the proceeds in a new RV, based on the Mercedes-designed Sprinter van, most likely a RoadTrek.  We've been sort of tied up for the past 6 years because we also care for my wife's Mother, who just turned 101 years old in August.  However, we have a full-time caretaker, now, who will also stay 24 hours a day from time to time so we can get away.

I'm retired from owning a barbecue grill company, prior to which I was a free-lance computer programmer & consultant, prior to which I was a real estate broker, prior to which I owned a small fiberglass boat-building company, prior to which I was a cost accountant for a land developer, prior to which I was a state director of public education for the American Cancer Society.  I've had a checkered past...Betsy is a physical therapist specializing in home health therapy visits under contract to the Visiting Nurse Association, loves it and will probably never fully retire.  We're both 65.

Whew!  I'm getting better at that.  It used to take me 10 paragraphs.


----------



## Melensdad

Don, I've got a Sprinter cargo truck. It is an amazing little truck (it is our smallest delivery vehicle) and would make a great camper.  It drives like a car, very smooth engine, responsive steering.  When I need to haul stuff I usually grab that truck.  You'll love it if you get a camper made out of a Sprinter.


----------



## jpr62902

"I have a 34" waist, I dislike insincere people, and my turn ons are Kioti owners who think they are hot shit......................."

Good golly, Bonehead!  Did ya think this was a Playgirl tryout forum? 

Here's my bio:  Dad was a weekend farmer so I had some of time on some big machines:  IH966, Ford 4000 & 5000, Case bulldozer and International loader\backhoe.  Never got rid of the tractor bug after that.  It's funny, though.  I hated the smell of diesel back then, but now the exhaust is, well, intoxicating (I KNOW I'm not the only who thinks that way).

I've been a lawyer for the last 13 years (workers' compensation).  I still can't decide what I'm gonna be when I grow up.  My wife is a Rhodesian Ridgeback breeder (we've got 5 of the not so little buggers) and we live in sunny Lebanon, Ohio, which is about 30 miles northeast of Cincinnati (Go Bengals!).


----------



## Dargo

Uh, gee whiz. I played most sports, chased women and raced motocross in high school. I cheated on the entrance exam and got into the same college that Bob attended.  I found that I wasn't that good at sports at the college level, so I relegated myself to only chasing women and I learned to drink. Since the college was a small private, all male, school I can tell you that Purdue was 26 miles to the north, and DePauw was 23 miles to the south. I was social chairman and sergeant at arms at my fraternity. If I met Bob, I was too drunk to know, or I threw him out.  I entered the pentathlon in the school beer olympics every year. I was voted the most likely to be a lifetime party animal.  Oh yeah, I'm a law school drop out.  I wonder if I set a record; one day.

I quit drinking almost immediately after college and married 2 years later. Within 10 years we had 5 kids. I got a P.O. Box, and, strange enough, we stayed at 5 kids. I got fired from exactly one job and have never applied for another since. We live live in a tent and hope to get indoor plumbing next year. I don't really have a tractor, but I did see one once.

Oops, I have to run; the librarian told me that I've exceeded my time on the computer. I hope to have my own when we get utilities. 

Okay, sometimes I won't give a straight answer.  But, I now have to live with 4 women. I'd like to take back that wish I made in college about living with 4 women...


----------



## Doc

You guys are funny!  Good stuff so far.  

I'm an old geek.  Played around in college, Psych major.  Didn't flunk out but didn't study at all.  Poor grades.  So I joined the Navy.  Got out of there with an early out to return to college.  I found college much easier when you try, plus I was older and wiser.  Accounting / Marketing majors.  After some time in retail marketing, I found I enjoyed working with computers more than anything else.  That was over 25 years ago.  I now work with all sizes of systems daily.  Capacity Planning and Performance Reporting is my specialty.  
Just this year the wife and I celebrated our 30th wedding anniversary.  1975 was a good year! 
We have 3 grown kids 2 girls one boy.  Boy is still in college.  Oldest daughter has graduated a few times.  She's an architect.  The middle daughter is still finding her chosen field .....she majored in partying at college and excelled.  She's now ready to return to college and be serious about it (story sounds familiar ...just like ole dad, huh?)


----------



## DaveNay

Wow...I think I'm the kid of this household. 34, mechanical engineer and software programmer. Married for 10 years to my wife Vicky, no kids (yet  ). We live on 15 acres in the middle of corn country with our 14 horses, way too many cats and a dog. We are trying to get a business started on the farm boarding horses and teaching lessons. Primarily our clients are children ages 5-15, as there seems to be a shortage of facilities that will cater to that age range in our area. My wife is a work comp subrogation manager for Farmers Insurance, maybe she knows you jpr62902?


----------



## jpr62902

I doubt your wife knows me, Dave, unless she deals with the Ohio workers' compensation system.  Sounds like where you are, the system is privatized.  In Ohio, the state runs it.


----------



## Mith

Hi, im Mith and I live in the South of the UK.
The rest is boring and unimpressive.


----------



## Dargo

Mith said:
			
		

> Hi, im Mith and I live in the South of the UK.
> The rest is boring and unimpressive.


 
Hey Mith, on our honeymoon we flew into Gatwick, rented a car for 10 days and drove as much as we could and saw as much as we could.  What a fascinating place.  I'd still love to go back to visit a place between London and Wales, I think it was just off of the M4 motorway, called the Terisha Inn (sp?).  Amazing place with the nicest people.  We stayed there for 2 days thanks in part to a beer called Tenents Extra.  

Maybe it was just me, but the people in Wales were not as friendly as the people in England.  They were even selling T shirts that said "Keep Wales clean, throw your trash on England".  

Oh yeah, besides learning real fast how to drive in the "other" lane, don't you guys have any stop signs?!  It took a few days, but I learned how to conquer a new lane in those "round a bouts", or whatever they are called.

I'd love to go back and visit there sometime.  I'd think by now all of those parking tickets I collected in London will be forgotten.    I'm told that I am really lucky that I didn't get the "boot".  I still have the 7 parking tickets I collected while I was there, and that was in 1989.


----------



## Mith

Dargo,
I expect that the tickets will be forgotten.
Ha, I expect it is a bit of an experience your first roundabout, we dont have intersections or stuff like that, roundabouts are great, you dont have to stop, its just a game of chicken, drive in and hope the other guy stops. If its a lorry your out of luck.

Most people are friendly, especially to $rich$ Americans . I dont think the welsh like us, we always joke (like the whole Scottich kilt thing) that the Welsh do dirty things to sheep , I'll leave up to you imagination what some say (ps, I have nothing agaist the Welsh), sorry if there are any welsh people on here 

Hey if you think you guys have good beers you ought to try some of the local ales, it makes other stuff look like rats piss. Had one the other week, brewed down the road, it was black as the night and 10% proof, I didnt have too much of that, but I did have to walk home.  

I'm between London and Wales, drop by  I reccommend Cornwall in the summer, very nice.


----------



## bczoom

Mith said:
			
		

> Ha, I expect it is a bit of an experience your first roundabout, we dont have intersections or stuff like that, roundabouts are great, you dont have to stop, its just a game of chicken, drive in and hope the other guy stops.



If you changed one little law, it would make things a lot easier.  Change it so the people ALREADY ON the runabout have the right-of-way.
In most states over here, that's the law.  No problems.  In New Jersey, they had it that the people coming on had the right-of-way.  Too many problems and accidents.  Instead of changing the law, they paid mega-$ to remove them and turn into intersections.



			
				Mith said:
			
		

> If its a lorry your out of luck.



What's a "lorry"?


----------



## Dargo

bczoom said:
			
		

> What's a "lorry"?


 
I'll give you a hint, don't step off the sidewalk in front of one!


----------



## Mith

Yea it is the right of way, seems like thats the way most people do it though, cept those wierd ones with traffic lights on them.

Lorry, think you guys call it a semi, like a really big articulated truck with a huge trailer and rubbish brakes.
Just down the road there is a really tight roundabout that a load of lorries roll over on every year, must be really scary being a car seeing a giant trailer falling in your direction, 'Bollocks, hold on Dierdrie, its just about to get a little cramped in here'


----------



## DaveNay

bczoom said:
			
		

> What's a "lorry"?



It's an actor.  Made movies from the 1920s into the 1960.  Quite often playind a character of questionable ethics.

Dave


----------



## messickfarmequ

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Wow...I think I'm the kid of this household.


 
Oh not quite   I am 25! i Graduated from College just about four years ago. My degree is in business infomation systems, its computer programming but substituting math with accounting. During college I worked for High Steel Structures doing application development. after graduation I worked for an IBM consultant doing application development and deployment for the State and a few local banks. I hated it. I am much more of a fast paced, hands on, people person than what I was finding at that job. "Messicks Farm Equipment" was started by my grandpa and is owned by my father and uncle. We have two stores, over 80 employees, and do more in sales volume than some of our favorite minor tractor brands. I am one of 11 salesmens and I do web & application development during the slower times of year when I am not selling tractors. I myself am married right out of college, the wife is a business loan cordinator at a local credit union. I love the out doors, skiing and paintball are at the top of the list. I also do light home renovations and build crazy stuff I find on the internet. Right now I am working on a Semi-automatic tennis ball cannon.


----------



## LarryRB

messickfarmequ said:
			
		

> I love the out doors, skiing and paintball are at the top of the list. I also do light home renovations and build .


 
Gee, Neil
We have a lot of similarities. I'm a business economics major, although never used it, and I substitute paintball with a 30 odd 6.. I like renovations to homes also, High explosive grenades are the tool of choice. neighbors get upset sometimes, but heh, that's how the ball drops.


----------



## DaveNay

LarryRB said:
			
		

> ...and I substitute paintball with a 30 odd 6...High explosive grenades are the tool of choice.





			
				bczoom said:
			
		

> What are your thoughts on some new forum sections?
> 
> ...
> 
> Guns, archery, hunting...



Maybe we should just have a forum titled "Artillery"? 

(Hey Doc, why doesn't the Pelt smiley work?  you get this: elt:  when you insert it.)

Dave


----------



## LarryRB

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Maybe we should just have a forum titled "Artillery"?
> 
> Dave


Nah,
I'm just trying to rile Neil.. I think everyone here knows better... Only weapon left that I own is a 22 long rifle, and I only shoot it a couple times a year.,


----------



## johnday

Guess I screwed up my post, I was thinking "Look, I'm the first to reply". As soon as I get a little extra time I'll come back and reintroduce myself. 

Hey Mith, tell us a little more about the Welsh sheep, is it true they've been taught to cook?


----------



## BoneheadNW

johnday said:
			
		

> Hey Mith, tell us a little more about the Welsh sheep, is it true they've been taught to cook?


I hear that their wool really scratches up your thighs!   
Bonehead


----------



## Cityboy

My name's John. Born in 1964. I'm a USMC graduate:  University of Science Music and Culture  (I borrowed that from one of the other Jar Heads on TBN..might have been BCZoom)

I was a tracked vehicle repairman, M-60 tanks, and worked in 5th echelon shops, meaning I overhauled tank engines and transmissions. Spent time overseas and damned near partied myself to death.  

Wound up in the HVAC/electrical/maintenance trades by accident after leaving the Corp. I hold Class 2 Unrestricted HVAC and Electrical licenses in Georgia. Been with the same company 18 years and operated side businesses for most of those years starting with landscape maintenance and then HVAC/electrical contracting. I just work my day job these days and take college courses at night and online. I’m a supervisor with the company now and manage 5 unionized work crews. 

Been married 14 years and have a daughter 13 and son 10. We live on 37 acres in central Georgia and I own a Kubota B8200-D and a JD 5205 MFWD, 522 loader and several attachments.

Having bored ya'll sufficiently, I'll stop here.


----------



## Himmerhooner

lorry nudda nam 4 a truk


----------



## Doc

> (Hey Doc, why doesn't the Pelt smiley work? you get this: elt: when you insert it.)
> 
> Dave
> __________________



I don't know Dave.  I reloaded it, but still it shows up okay in the selection area but will not work in a post.  I added some others, but I'll still try to fix the pelt one.  I kinda like it.


----------



## Junkman

I don't know what 071 is, but it is showing up in a few posts..... is it a Smilies or is it a secret code between hinny and Jay?  I have seen it in both of their posts...... is Jay hinny?????  Come clean Jay..


----------



## bczoom

Cityboy said:
			
		

> My name's John. Born in 1964. I'm a USMC graduate:  University of Science Music and Culture  (I borrowed that from one of the other Jar Heads on TBN..might have been BCZoom)




Wasn't me.

I too spent 4 years in the USMC.  Avation Electronics on AE6-B's, UH1-N's and AH1-T's.

I've been in I/T for almost 20 years but thinking of getting out of it.  To do what???  I don't know yet but I've been playing around with the bunker in the other thread for now.

I've been married for 10 years and have an 8 year old daughter and 4 year old son.

I have a little over 10 acres and spend as much time outdoors as I can.  I like my toys but started parting with some (last year, I was up to 17 things to ride in/on) but I really didn't need 7 ATV's, 5 cars/trucks, 3 tractors...


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Hi....My name is Tom & I too am a tractor-holic.......I'm in NE ohio, about 100 miles north of Moon (Doc), & own & run a material handling business. I hav'nt been banned from the other site (yet), and I'm glad to see some familiar people here. I'm in my 2nd childhood, having gotten divorced & remarried & my kids are the same age as the grandkids of most of my HS classmates. We're into sports,fishing, boating, 4 wheeling,outdoors in general, & I also have a horsepower addiction which is satisfied by a couple of old cars. I have met some of the most helpful down to earth people I've ever known through the other site, & I'm glad to see alot of them here. It will be nice to speak my mind without having to worry that someone won't like what I have to say. Thanks for the new place Doc !!....  .........Tom


----------



## bczoom

Hey Tom,

I was wondering when you were going to post.  Welcome aboard.

If you're 100 miles from Doc, we're probably pretty close.  I'm just a few miles inside PA (from OH) just SE from Youngstown.

Brian


----------



## Doc

Hey Tom,
Welcome aboard.  I knew you'd be posting eventually so I made you a charter member.  Knowing the Doc has it's advantages! 

The gas hose & nozzel you fixed me up with worked like a champ all summer.  I was the envy of our boating neighbors.  Ofcourse I let them use it when they wanted.


----------



## LarryRB

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:
			
		

> Hi....My name is Tom & I too am a tractor-holic.......I'm in NE ohio, about 100 miles north of Moon (Doc), & own & run a material handling business.


 
Couple weekends ago, I probably went right by your place. We run 90 to 271 to 71 to 70 and went out to Richmond In..


----------



## Mith

John, I'll set you up an appointment with a Welsh sheep in a private place, you'll find out all about them then 
Yes, they can cook! I like mine roasted with a little rosemary and mint sauce 

Bonehead, no comment, im appalled, I'll let you and John discuss that kinda thing in private after his appointment


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

My shop is about 5 miles off I-77. Look at an Ohio map & find Strasburg just north of Dover/New Phila. along 77. Go north from Strasburg on Rt 21 to the intersection of US 250 & 21 & that's where the shop is. I actually live another 20 miles north of the shop off 250 near a town called Wooster. I'm in prime amish country, so if anyone is looking for anything amish made from beef jerkey to furniture and anything in between, I can be your local guide. .....Thanks for the welcome, guys !!.............Tom


----------



## johnday

[
Yes, they can cook! I like mine roasted with a little rosemary and mint sauce 
 ] Mith; That Rosemary is quite the tart eh?   But what are you roasting?


----------



## nixon

Not much to speak of in the way of Higher education . I graduated HS in 66 . The Army was hot for me by 67 ,so I went into the AF at the behest of my father. He was regular army in ww2 and korea. He for the first (and only) time explained His experiences . I took His advice and went AF. I stayed in for 22 years. I married my wife in 77 ,. She's also a 20+ year af type. 
We have one daughter . She's also serving along with Her Husband . as far as I can tell they are career as well.
Currently , Im a carpentar on post frame buildings, The wife i8s in IT with PPG.


----------



## nixon

Not much to speak of in the way of Higher education . I graduated HS in 66 . The Army was hot for me by 67 ,so I went into the AF at the behest of my father. He was regular army in ww2 and korea. He for the first (and only) time explained His experiences . I took His advice and went AF. I stayed in for 22 years. I married my wife in 77 ,. She's also a 20+ year af type. 
We have one daughter . She's also serving along with Her Husband . as far as I can tell they are career as well.
Currently , Im a carpentar on post frame buildings, The wife is
 in IT with PPG.   John


----------



## BoneheadNW

I thought that I should get this thread going again as there are still many members that we have not heard from.  I am also curious as to how the non-TBN members heard about this forum.  Anyone out there from Washington?  

Bonehead


----------



## RyanR

I like this site.  Theres lots of good stuff.  Some of the jokes are pretty funny.

Ryan


----------



## bczoom

Ryan,

Welcome to the forum.
We saw that you posted on TBN that you had a Chinese tractor and something about Power Wheels.  Can you tell us about yourself?
How did you come across this forum?

Brian


----------



## RyanR

Thank you for the welcome Brian

My kids have power wheels.  2 jeeps and a atv.

I have a chinese tractor but its old and barely runs.  I got a message that Bob Shurka was on this site and is good at helping people pick new tractors so I thought I would come here and watch.  I won't be looking for a new tractor for awhile so I'll just watch the tractor info and ask questions later.

I live in Derby NY which is next to Lake Erie.  I have a few acres.  I do general maintenance work like painting, cleaning, changing lights and stuff.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## johnday

Hi Ryan; Welcome to the forum of alternative websites. I think I meant that in a good way.   Your name sounds Irish, do you wear a kilt too?  
  Did you actually learn of this site on TBN? The Big M over there hates myself and a few others here, and the mere mention of us causes flags to rise, fireworks to appear, and posts and threads deleted at warp speed.   
  What are your needs for a tractor? You won't get any very biased opinions here. Pretty much all makes and models are represented here, and all any of us care about is that your happy and safe on whatever colour you decide to ride.
  Ask away noble sir!


----------



## RyanR

Thanks johnday.
Actually, I'm more Scotish. My last name is McHenry. I haven't worn a kilt in a while and it was for ceremonies like weddings.

I dont know what I need for a tractor. I have 2 acres of lawn to mow and 3 acres of land that was pasture but has overgrown with trees and bushes that I will need to clean up. I also have other projects and do have access to the beach if I could launch a boat with the tractor in the future. Thanks for your offer. I wasnt going to go look at tractors until spring.

I learned about this site from someone I know but I am confused about whats going on so I dont think I should say who it was. It seems like everything I read or wherever I post the stuff goes away. I was reading about some things here when people were joining but its all gone.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Ryan,
Thanks for joining.


----------



## johnday

Ryan; This is great!! Another Scot with an Irish name, just like me!!! We've got one of those UK guys on here that was lookin for some help to gang up on me.   His name is Mith, a true Englishman, but I don't hold it against him.   He's a very nice person with a very twisted sense of humour. Can I count on you for help against his antiScot attitude? It's a lot of fun carried over from the other place.   
  No need to mention who recommended the Forums to you, main thing is you joined, and hopefully your bud has too.


----------



## Cityboy

johnday said:
			
		

> This is great!! Another Scot with an Irish name, just like me!!! We've got one of those UK guys on here that was lookin for some help to gang up on me.


 
Hey John,

My grandfather was a Drake and me grandmother was a Mclendon. Is that why I liked to mix my Bass ale with Guinness back in my drinking days? So being a mutt means I can choose either side when its time to gang up, right?


----------



## johnday

Cityboy said:
			
		

> Hey John,
> 
> My grandfather was a Drake and me grandmother was a Mclendon. Is that why I liked to mix my Bass ale with Guinness back in my drinking days? So being a mutt means I can choose either side when its time to gang up, right?


It certainly allows you to do that!   But in your heart, you know the better side! We may be UK derivatives, Mith, yourself, RyanR, and I, but for the life of me, I can't figure out what happened to those in England.   I have theory of my own that sheep may be involved though  .
  Speaking of sheep, haven't heard from Mith lately, must be out cutting grass?


----------



## bczoom

johnday said:
			
		

> Mith, yourself, RyanR, and I



Me too, me too!!!


----------



## johnday

johnday said:
			
		

> It certainly allows you to do that!   But in your heart, you know the better side! We may be UK derivatives, BCZoom, Mith, yourself, RyanR, and I, but for the life of me, I can't figure out what happened to those in England.   I have theory of my own that sheep may be involved though  .
> Speaking of sheep, haven't heard from Mith lately, must be out cutting grass?


 Why, Brian, I didn't forget you.  Now how could you miss that?


----------



## Mith

John. mowing lawns (weeds) cutting grass sounds a bit, well.....
Cripes, where are all these Scots coming from, I need help, well actually you Scots need help but we wont go there 

Ryan, welcome, I hope youre not adverse to a bit of friendly razzing, as long as it isnt against me


----------



## RyanR

Mith.  I don't mind razzing.  All I can say is remember the movie braveheart with Mel Gibson.  Us Scots, even with our kilts aren't afraid of anyone.  I do like the part in the movie when the Irish were sent by England to battle the Scots and after charging each other, when the came in contact, the shook hands and said hi to each other.


----------



## johnday

RyanR said:
			
		

> Mith.  I don't mind razzing.  All I can say is remember the movie braveheart with Mel Gibson.  Us Scots, even with our kilts aren't afraid of anyone.  I do like the part in the movie when the Irish were sent by England to battle the Scots and after charging each other, when the came in contact, the shook hands and said hi to each other.


Ryan; I asked Mith a while back if he'd ever seen that movie. He replied no, and I think he said he never heard of it. Methinks that flick didn't get rave revues in Jolly Old!


----------



## bczoom

That is one of my favorite movies of all time!!!


----------



## bczoom

Hey Greg,

Glad you could join us.

Brian


----------



## Big Dog

Thanks Brian

Frankly feel a little more at home here already!

I think Junk and Dargo are ready for the Coyote forum now! LMAO


----------



## johnday

Big Dog said:
			
		

> Thanks Brian
> 
> Frankly feel a little more at home here already!
> 
> I think Junk and Dargo are ready for the Coyote forum now! LMAO


Big Dog!! Welcome. Well you spelled coyote right!! I can handle that, but not sure of your truck choice.


----------



## Dargo

Big Dog said:
			
		

> I think Junk and Dargo are ready for the Coyote forum now! LMAO


 
Nah, I'd rather talk about guns.  

Don't honestly care about the color of yer tractor. Really! It's just the attitude of some of your fellow owners who, I'd imagine, even embarrass you at times.

By the way, speaking of adult beverages, I just dropped a 36" TV on my thumb and crushed the dog piss out of it. I found the nail and taped it back on. I'm enjoying a mixed drink (without the mix) and wondering what the odds are of the nail staying on?? I'm thinking of a word that would express "ouch", but with a bit more emphasis; can you guess what that may be?  

By the way, before my vision goes away tonight, welcome!! Back to the pain dulling process...


----------



## Big Dog

Nail ain't got a chance but you can always pour another!


----------



## Dargo

Oohh!  i'm now thinking tht even afer jack, usin super glue may nt have beenthe best idea.  damn!  thqt stuff burns and I glud het bottle to my otherf inger!  i'm guitin for the ight    Ouch!


----------



## bczoom

Dargo said:
			
		

> Oohh!  i'm now thinking tht even afer jack, usin super glue may nt have beenthe best idea.  damn!  thqt stuff burns and I glud het bottle to my otherf inger!  i'm guitin for the ight    Ouch!


I think Dargo's having such a rough night that he's writing in latin again. 
Hope your finger (and head) feel OK in the morning.


----------



## Big Dog

Rollin on the floor..........LMAO


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Dargo said:
			
		

> I just dropped a 36" TV on my thumb and crushed the dog piss out of it. :


 I guess that's proof that too much TV isn't good for you !!......................at least that's what my parents said in the '60s.............


----------



## Dargo

OH hell, I've been up since 4am with BOTH my damn thumb and head pounding.    I can check my pulse rate without moving or doing anything.  Let's see, this is a public forum, oh poopy, this hurts like a woman with children copulating!!!


----------



## BoneheadNW

Dargo said:
			
		

> OH hell, I've been up since 4am with BOTH my damn thumb and head pounding.    I can check my pulse rate without moving or doing anything.


Look on the bright side, you can use your thumb as a metronome and drum out the beat with your other hand!  

Bonehead


----------



## BoneheadNW

I thought that I would get this thread going again as there are some newer members who might want to introduce themselves.  I guess I can add a little something here about myself to get us in the spirit of the thread.  A little known fact about me, except to those people that know me:  I went to high school with Ron Reagan Jr.    In fact, we were pretty good friends and would carpool to school sometimes.    The guy turned out to be a bright, articulate man, despite his behaviour in school.      
Bonehead


----------



## johnday

Yeah?!! Well I graduated from High School!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoneheadNW

johnday said:
			
		

> Yeah?!! Well I graduated from High School!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you wear a kilt to your graduation?  
Bone


----------



## johnday

Jay; I was bad even waaayyy back then. I showed 'em good I did. I didn't go!! Looking back though, a kilt would have made a statement too!!


----------



## BadAttitude

OK my turn...

Formerly known as TCBoomer, but no mo! I'm another migrator from the 'other place' thanks to OhioTC18. I traveled the world in my younger days, due to military obligations my old man had. I bailed out of the nest after high school, since I couldn't handle his DI attitude. Probably inherited his thick headed attitude too and then refined it over the yrs. Married for what seems like forever and have one daughter. Turned a hobby into very successful career as Mr Goodwrench. That helped fuel my BadAttitude too, btw. Trust me, it ain't easy fixing the plastic junk they build today. Became so efficient at it, that I was able to buy a new home on 4 acres out in a rural area, and have a few toys too. In addition, I put my daughter thru college...class of 01 Wellesley College, Wellesley MA. Now I'm broke...<G>

Now that I've found this place...FF.com, I can be me. I'm here to stay and that's a promise. No more Mr Nice Guy, if you get on my case, I'll get on yurs!...just kidding lol--chill out!

Anyway, if I can be of any help for any of you vehicle concerns, GM is my speciality drop me a PM or post it...I always look for those topics. That's about it for now folks...shows over and donations are gladly accepted at the door. 

Bad Attitude...just like my sig says


----------



## BoneheadNW

When I die bury me upside down 
so the whole world can kiss my azz!!  


Just like Rock Hudson, except he was buried with his butt sticking out so his friends could stop by for a cold one!     

Welcome BA! (you mind if I call you that?)
Bonehead


----------



## BadAttitude

ROTFLMFAO...

call me as u see fit...it works for me


----------



## Mith

Well 'as u see fit...it works for me', isnt that a little bit of a long name  

Dr Bone, I went to school too 
Your sig, worryingly I have been asked too many times if I have wildlife living in my hair, word to the wise here: If you work where you are likely to be covered head to toe in grass/leaves/dirt/dust, dont have long hair, it does a good job of catching it all. Its not uncommon to collect a small forests worth of leaves in my hair after mowing leaves 
Atleast my Aussie hat keeps the birds from shitting on my head


----------



## BoneheadNW

Mith said:
			
		

> Well 'as u see fit...it works for me', isnt that a little bit of a long name
> 
> If you work where you are likely to be covered head to toe in grass/leaves/dirt/dust, dont have long hair


Hey, I would love to have enough hair to have long hair!  
By the by, what does BA mean by ROTFLMFAO?
Bone


----------



## BadAttitude

*Quote...*Well 'as u see fit...it works for me', isnt that a little bit of a long name  



want somthin longer...........?


----------



## BadAttitude

what's it mean??? what I sent u  or...


rolling on the floor laffing my fat azz off


----------



## Mith

Dr Bone, youre not, uh, balding are you?   

I really DONT recommend having long hair, it a real pain in the azz, wouldnt have it any other way though  
Also it seems that most people have a crushing desire to set it on fire, had a few close calls but got away with it so far 

BA, I can barely remember my own name, heck, I even shortened it to Mith, so dont go trying to make me remember too much more or I might forget what day it is, it is thursday right?


----------



## BoneheadNW

Mith said:
			
		

> Dr Bone, youre not, uh, balding are you?



Well, uh, let me put it to you this way.  My 3 year old son points to the top of my head and asks me "Daddy, what happened to your hair here?  Why do you have hair on the side and not on top?"  The worst part about it is that my Dad has more hair than I do!  Thats not fair!  
Bone-us


----------



## Mith

Yikes, its the stress thats doing it, have a holiday 
I used to have a music teacher, he was bald up top, he grew a beard one year and I always use to joke with hiw he was planning to comb it round to up to to cover the bald patch, he was a cool guy, you could have a joke with him  
One time I pulled a blind off the wall by accident, he caught me standing next to it going wondering what the hell I was gunna do about it. He goes 'What have you done?', I go, 'Wasn't me, honest guv' and he just burst out laughing  





> Bone-us


I'd rather not, Junk might 

Ha, got you back now Junk


----------



## BadAttitude

Uh...Mizter Mith, I'm thinking your name isn't the only thing you've shortened


----------

